# Photos of Parking Brake near driveshaft



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

I'm installing some missing parts on parking brake assembly (67 Coupe with TH400). It looks like my cable is resting on the base of the drive shaft. That can't be right, correct? Anyone have a photo of what it should look like?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

show us your photos so we can see the problem. your description is not clear. cable went thru crossmember on some 67 tempest applications. Cables used are based on which trans, hardtop or conv. and what year crossmember. The main one has several lengths available.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Will do, I'll see if I can get a photo of it this afternoon.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Also, just to describe the situation better. I noticed my rear driver side cable was disconnected. After closer inspection I was missing several pieces of the parking break system including the cable tensioner and a couple of the cable holders underneath. I ordered the replacement parts and starting installing them. I was barely able to get all the connections made, and now the rear cable seems to be resting on the base of the drive shaft and I can't seem to get it out of the way using the cable adjustment screw and nuts. I'll get that photo up this afternoon as well.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Here's a photo


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks to be a bit short maybe the cables from the drum brakes are to short. Mine are about 4" from where they mount to the frame by the lower rear control arm. If not maybe the rod is to long.

Here are some links to Ebrake set up pics

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2314745/1967-pontiac-gto/page-9

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/parking-brake-contact-drive-shaft-help-29180/


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! I saw that earlier forum post and PM'd the guy to see what worked for him, no response yet, but it's only been a day. 

I've got a donor 12-bolt in the car, so maybe that is causing the problem. I need to see if can monkey with it and find a better fit. If not, I need to see where I can get a different rear cable.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

12 bolt or 10 bolt doesn't not change cable but trans does. Pedal cable runs thru 66-67 crossmember, not below it and you need the longer cable between the axle and the pedal. GTO parts vendors sell them.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Pontiac, my cable was running through the cross member before I started installing these new parts, but every schematic I saw showed the cable running over the cross member, so I gave that a try. But either way looks like I am up the same creek. 

When you say I need a longer cable between the pedal and the axle, I'm assuming you mean the stainless cable the runs from the two cable connectors that join to the rear drums cables to the nut/bolt "t" that connects that cable to the one that comes from the parking brake pedal. Correct?

And I see these listed on several sites usual sites (Ames, OPG, etc) but I can't believe an ~8 foot cable costs 70 bucks. Anyone tried some of these online places like Rockparts.com?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Is that exhaust pipe causing a problem with cable clearance?


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Well, I don't think so. The problem is sort of, temporarily, resolved. I was tightening the cable adjuster and snapped one of my new wire guides, which allowed the cable to shift further toward the engine and gave me more clearance around the driveshaft This winter I'll need to pull the center cable and measure it, see if a longer cable is available.


----------

